# Snake Boots



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Posted this in another section, probably should have posted here..... Do you have recommendations on what kind I should get? I have no experience with them and don't want to waste money on something that won't work. I can't keep my mind on my work cause I'm constantly looking for snakes! Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like no one has an opinion on this subject so I'll give mine. I have a pair of Rocky snake boots and I've never been bitten while wearing them so I guess they work perfectly. 
The only problem I have with them is that they are insulated, 1000 grams thinsulite. 
If you think about it, If it's cold enough for insulated boots I'm not too worried about snakes. They are plenty comfortable but too hot to wear in the summer. I wonder what they were thinking when they made these. I wonder what I was thinking about when I bought them.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Look up snake guards/gaiters


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I went ahead and ordered some non insulated ones from Bass Pro Shop, I too wonder just how hot the insulated ones would get. I can't afford the Chipewa boots right now. I did look up the gaiters and may do that if I'm not happy with the boots. Hope to never test them in practice though! :runforhills:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you have to wonder what the heck a maker is thinking making an insulated snake boot don't they know that if it is cold enough to need insulation , the snakes are denned up and not moving 

I know nothing about snakes but I think i would be looking at the chaps to cover my hole leg , then again I know nothing about snakes , other than i don't care to learn about them the hard way.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I work a lot with snakes both as a hobby and working toward my biology degree and have never been bitten on lower extremities but I do own a pair of Cabela's snake boots that look similar to a rubber boot. I tried garters but it was one extra thing to put on, I was more likely to wear them if it was just putting on shoes. I agree on insulation though...not a fan.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have tried the gaiters, and the chaps, neither work for me, both rub raw spots by the end of the day, they might work fine for a short walk to the stand, but I can't work in them. I have used Rocky snake boots and have had good results out of them but I have fortunately never been bitten that I know of when wearing them. Of the thousands and thousands of hours I have spent in the woods and fields during my life, the only time I have ever been struck that I know of, I was wearing a pair of Redwing logger boots and a copperhead hit me right about the ankle, it didn't even mark the boot, I think the results would have been different with a rattler and it would have probably hit me above the boot anyway. If you are getting these for a work boot, I would try to find a pair without a zipper if you are in a muddy or sandy area as the zipper will eventually foul with debris.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Got hit by a copperhead today wearing mine. I'm ok, he ain't. 

http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/alpha-mudlite-realtreer-apgr-snake-boots.html


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Seth said:


> Got hit by a copperhead today wearing mine. I'm ok, he ain't.
> 
> http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/alpha-mudlite-realtreer-apgr-snake-boots.html



Thanks for the link, now it's high on my must-have-it list. 

Considering the fact that most snakebites occur in warm weather, I especially appreciated this bit: "Rated for temperatures between -20Â° to _*80Â° F.*_...It also has an "...AirCirc system which circulates airflow inside the boot with each step..." hmmm...now that's interesting.

I'm glad it is also rated for cold temperatures, because not all snake activity is limited to warm weather! The largest rattlesnake I ever encountered was while bowhunting early one November morning. The frost was heavy on the ground but that didn't deter a six foot long rattlesnake from eating a large rabbit. I was so dumbfounded at the sight, I didn't think about deer for the rest of the day! I sure was jumpy as a sunburned bobcat, though, lol. 



.





.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

don't know anything about snake boots but I have found that wearing a good thick pare of smart wool socks , I use the Fox river wool blend boot sock for everything now , makes wearing rubber boots all day much more tolerable in warm or cold weather because it controls the moisture in a way cotton socks can not 

I also used to have repeated problems with athletes foot , been wearing nothing but these wool boot socks for over a year now , and it occurred to me I haven't had to deal with athletes foot all year 

this occurred to me as i was sitting in the dr's office to get treated for the ringworm I have in other places I need to get wool shorts and shirts cause this cotton is trapping the moisture then i get the fungal infection


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I hadn't thought about snake boots before but I wish I'd had a pair on the other day. 
I went down in the shop and went to turn the lights on and as soon as I turned back around a copperhead struck at me and I was fast enough to nearly avoid the bite but he still left what I thought was a small scratch but it has since swelled up a bit and looks a bit infected but I have about half a prescription of penicillin I got for a bad tooth a few months ago so I started taking them. 
But I'll tell you Debbie, if you are worried about snakes where you live, I'd sure wear them whenever I went outside.
I have the CFL's and they take about 10 - 15 minutes before they get up to full lights and I had went to flip the breaker on but it already was on so I just slipped some shoes on and went down. 
I was going to come straight back up and put my boots on and if I had of had them on, it wouldn't have even gotten me period! 
Well, keep safe and Godspeed.

Ranger


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have an old pair of my boots from when I was a State Trooper, that still fit, was thinking of digging them out for the Pa. mountains........


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

CajunSunshine said:


> Thanks for the link, now it's high on my must-have-it list.
> 
> Considering the fact that most snakebites occur in warm weather, I especially appreciated this bit: "Rated for temperatures between -20Â° to _*80Â° F.*_...It also has an "...AirCirc system which circulates airflow inside the boot with each step..." hmmm...now that's interesting.
> 
> ...



97 degrees here today and the boots are hot. Generally though I'm in swamps, ponds, etc, in the water, they are comfortable. 

Interesting side note on the boots, I ordered them through a local mom and pops store, we could figure out what size to order as all manufacturers measure differently. The pair I ordered ended up being too tight, so we called LaCrosse and ordered the next size. The lady asked if the pair they sent fit at all and I said yes, but they were very tight. She said to keep them and wear them until my new ones arrived because if I needed them bad enough to order them they wanted me to have something that would work. Four days later the correct ones came in and I sent the first ones back. 

Great customer service. Seth


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Ordered a pair of Rocky boots and they appear to be adequate but I have such a high instep it makes any pair of boots really difficult to get on. Got the ones with a zipper thinking it might make that easier but it doesn't. I have big feet! I'm probably gonna give this pair to my sister and try to get something different. I hate snakes and it gives me the willies just thinkin bout 'em!


----------

